#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Thermography

## Medhatelbery

This is for anyone interested in thermography. It is level 1 training manual from ict.

link


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Thermography

----------


## Mikepehli

how to download it?

----------


## Medhatelbery

The link will direct you to Adobe cloud. Top right there is an icon to download file. It is beside sign in tap but there is no need to sign in for download.

If it is not working for you let me know.

Thanks.

----------


## Medhatelbery

Another link to download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

